# Any classical music review channels other than David Hurwitz?



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello people, I just learned a fabulous music reviewer and his channel--David Hurwitz. This is the first time I see videos on YouTube on classical music reviews. Is there any other music review channels and reviewers you recommend? Thanks.


----------

